# Raft Sustainability/Durability. YOUR INPUT IS NEEDED



## rebel1916 (Aug 20, 2010)

They are all strong and long lasting. You can not go wrong with any of them.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are looking for a raft with minimal environmental impact in its manufacturing, your options are limited.










Good load-carrying capacity, easy to find repair materials, a bit unresponsive in whitewater.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been very satisfied with my Hyside since 2002. Durability was a factor in why I chose Hyside back then. Some old NRS's I've seen still look good, too.

The key to the durability of any raft from a good company is doing the proper maintenance as frequently as needed. Washing, 303 protectant, stowing it open if you can (as opposed to rolled up) during winter, rinsing off sand & silt, stuff like that. That kind of common sense thing.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

dunno...i usually just burn my raft at the end of each season


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

i think the old hysides are the most durable, still have many of em that work pretty good from the 70's, and they've seen more than their fair share of low water river miles. The newer ones don't seem quite as durable, but still last. The NRS boats are the most durable boats on market right now i think. The hard plastic on the aires doesn't take well to constant inflating and deflating,,, i don't even think theyre suppose to be deflated..and they're pretty lite and tippy for bigger whitewater...and the floors on the maravias seem under par, and take on water, and don't track as well...just my opinion though; all good rafts


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

The Mogur said:


> If you are looking for a raft with minimal environmental impact in its manufacturing, your options are limited.
> 
> 
> Good load-carrying capacity, easy to find repair materials, a bit unresponsive in whitewater.


 
yep, rafts aren't leading the green parade


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

fatbob said:


> i think the old hysides are the most durable, still have many of em that work pretty good from the 70's, and they've seen more than their fair share of low water river miles. The newer ones don't seem quite as durable, but still last. The NRS boats are the most durable boats on market right now i think. The hard plastic on the aires doesn't take well to constant inflating and deflating,,, i don't even think theyre suppose to be deflated..and they're pretty lite and tippy for bigger whitewater...and the floors on the maravias seem under par, and take on water, and don't track as well...just my opinion though; all good rafts


Hyside and NRS both use mainly hypalon in their rafts, which from what I've found so far is much more durable and a lot less bad than the PVC of AIRE and Maravia


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Never mind dragging a non-aerodynamic object across the country. 

Yay for 15 mpg on a good day!


----------



## Froggyinmyboat (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a well used 1976 Avon bucket boat (hypalon) that is still going strong. Holds air as well as a newer boat. I don't think you can do much better than hypalon for longevity or durability. I imagine that the manufacture by-products of Hypalon are pretty nasty. But if you can expect to get 20-30 years of use per raft that has to somewhat offset the initial toxic load. (I really just wanted to brag about my old boat)!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Will be interesting to see what Avon, Hyside, NRS and other raft makers come up with to replace the brand-name Hypalon (chlorosulfonated polyethelene). Glad I still have a 94' Avon Pro SB in excellent condition. Toughest and most reliable boats I've ever rowed have been Avons. This article implies there are other makers of the stuff 
http://www.anixter.com/AXECOM/AXEDo...scontinuingHyphalonJuneJuly09.pdf?openelement


----------



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Interesting thread, as I just returned from the Avon factory in the UK. I think another important aspect to consider is the effect of building boats on factory workers. I've never been to a raft factory in China or Mexico, but I do know that the European Union has pretty stringent controls on worker's safety. They are also sticklers for how hazardous materials are used and disposed of.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

The Tosoh Corporation of Japan manufactures the same material under the trade names "Toso-CMS" and "Extos." I would expect (and hope) that Avon and others manufacturing Hypalon rafts will just change suppliers and continue building superior rafts. 

The main use for Hypalon has been insulation on electrical wiring. I believe that the material used in rafts was a blend of Hypalon and Neoprene. The ratios varied considerably from one raft manufacturer to another. The best rafts (Avon and Riken's top of the line rafts) were 80% Hypalon, while cheaper rafts advertised as "Hypalon" were actually up to 80% Neoprene.

Jeff's point is well taken. Hazards are not inherent in the product--only in the precautions (or lack thereof) taken during manufacturing and use of the product.

Here's something to think about that may be more important than whether or not you'll be able to buy a raft made of a Hypalon equivalent product. What will the insulation be on the wiring in that new house down the street? Will it hold up as well as Hypalon, or will that house be destined to burn down because of shorted wiring, as many houses did when other materials were used for insulation?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

caseybailey said:


> dunno...i usually just burn my raft at the end of each season


 
That may not be the best idea. One industry source says, "The gases produced during combustion of CSPE [Hypalon] have varying levels of toxicity. Such toxic gases have been the subject of scrutiny in some segments of the industry. In addition, Hypalon often contains additives made from lead or lead compounds, a material well known for its dangers and restrictions."


----------



## ricoswagga (Mar 30, 2009)

claveyjeff said:


> Interesting thread, as I just returned from the Avon factory in the UK. I think another important aspect to consider is the effect of building boats on factory workers.
> 
> 
> Factory workers are the main "victims" in the production of Hypalon. Hypalon boasts two nasty ingredients: carbon tetrachloride and talc; during production these can be inhaled and long term exposure has great benefits such as liver and kidney damage, central nervous system depression, and chronic lung disease. Mmmmmm.
> As for us consumers, we have no risk to exposure unless the fabric reaches a temperature over 150 degrees Celcius. So if you're rafting next to an active volcano in Costa Rica you are at risk, but then again I'd think you'd have bigger things to worry than toxic fumes.


----------

